# IUI With Vaginismus Part 26



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Has Donna's news shocked everyone in to silence?!?! Guess we're all just waiting to hear from her - how exciting!

Is everyone alright today?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon everyone

Donna wow!  That sounds really promising.  I'm not online tonight so I can't wait to log on tomorrow.  I'll try not to get too excited until you confirm it, but ...... very excited all the same!

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Annie

Only just got a chance to log on due to incredible workloads.    Also the person they've recruited to replace me on my products, well, one of the product areas is refusing to have her as they know her from before.  So now I've ended up being asked to keep that one area and it means that my workload will continue to be high after the change over (although I still get to work with nicer people).  I am actually quite stunned by it all.  

Emma, hope I'm not annoying you with my location location questions, but did you look at Harlington at all when you were moving?  Or was it just the areas you already said?  We're expanding our search parameters as we can't find what we want!  

Morning Polly.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I mean afternoon - haddled brain.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Claire

Sounds like you're having just as much fun at work today as me. I stupidly said out loud that I was up to date with my case load and was working as and when anything came through the door. One person heard that and has taken complete advantage of it by piling a load of her cases on my desk and asking if I wouldn't mind "helping her out" 

Bit cheeky if you ask me, but I had nothing better to do! 

I don't know how you're going to be able to hold out til tomorrow for Donna's news. I'm putting my laptop on as soon as I get home!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

It doesn't rain but it pours.  The management have announced that they are reviewing processes within our department focusing on three teams (including the one I'm in) with a view to possible (likely) restructuring of these teams, and it reports back in July.  Having been through a restructure 2 years ago and having to apply for jobs it's the last thing any of us need.  Morale is low to say the least. I'm most concerned as I was hoping to start a family next year but need 2 years employment to get maternity benefits so if I lose my job it would be a triple whammy (maternity, job, new house).    I know I'm making a leap to the worst case scenario but it's so hard to plan your life when they keep doing this!

I'm just waiting for 4.30 when I can escape... and get to the nearest glass of wine!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - you're not annoying me at all. I love house-hunting questions and chat. I wasn't keen on Harlington because you get all the traffic heading for the M1. Whenever I've been through I've sat in horrendous traffic jams and it has put me off. I'm sure there are nice bits away from the main roads though. In fact we didn't look at any houses there though because there was nothing that was really what we wanted. 
When we were looking we started out looking at St Albans and the surrounding area (because we were living there and liked it, apart from our noisy neighbours) for 3+ bedroom houses in our price range. But it soon became clear that we could only get an ex-local authority house or a house on a noisy main road or in a built up area with no suitable dog walking or a bungalow (which dh hated) for our money. So then we extended our search (using Rightmove) to Hitchin and nice villages in Herts and selected bits of Beds (excluding those that will be affected by the expansion of Luton airport), and visited every one that seemed to meet our criteria. It was important that we were within relatively easy access of a train station (ideally Thameslink) with plenty of parking and that it was somewhere quiet.
We were also in a bit of a hurry (seems laughable know) because our move to Chester had fallen though and we were looking to buy somewhere by the end of November or Christmas at the latest. Having said that, I haven't seen anything come on the market that I like as much as the house we're going to move in to, and I love the village here, so I've got no regrets.

They must think very highly of you at work to get you to do all this extra stuff too. Don't let it get you down.

I've been conducting house purchase negotiations myself today. A few weeks ago we put GMIL's house on the market, and had an offer immediately. It was all supposed to go through last Friday when the buyer pulled out at the very last minute. We had another offer today, and I managed to get them up to the full asking price, so am feeling rather pleased.

I wonder what time Donna gets back from work. The suspense is killing me. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - we overlapped. What a stressful situation. Don't assume the worst. I bet they'd want to keep you on.

Sounds like you deserve a whole bottle of wine tonight.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - where are you?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh gutted, still no Donna yet? I'm way too impatient for this  

I'll be back again to check


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

You and me both Annie!!!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

_Still_ no word. Do I have to sleep on this?

Hope everything is Ok.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Sorry sorry sorry,

Hospital said I had to re test in the morning but it all looks promising.
I went and bought a test at lunch time and could waited so tested there and then (not in middle of tesco obviously ) used clear blue like hospital recomended and it was a strong positive 

Tested again just now after only going to the toilet an hour before and it was postive again and this time it came up quicker and stronger.

 I ma in shock it hasn't sunk in still expecting AF to arrive any minute

Having a scan at guys in 3 weeks, 20th April I'll be 7 weeks then i think as I am technically 4 weeks pregnant now

sorry its a me post but can't think of anything else.

Polly my news must be the last thing you need right now   sorry for that. we are still all here for you xx

Donnaxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Donna, I really appreciate you thinking of me, but really, I couldn't be more pleased for you - you really deserve it! I am SO glad that it all worked out for you this time, and that you didn't have to go through any more heartache. DH sends his congrats too!

It's almost unbelievable, though! Such a great result! And so exciting! I'm sure that you will be able to settle more at work now, knowing that you will be leaving - are you going to tell your boss the results straight away (as she knows you were having treatment).

Please don't let my situation take away any of your joy and delight, and don't feel that you have to hold any of it back on my account. Is that a deal, sweetie?

Take care all
Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

OMG Donna, that is *fantastic* news. Now I can do this properly:

                 

I am absolutely thrilled for you and dh. I bet you are both on  and . You'll be in shock for a good while yet, I am sure (until at least 20+).

I was just on my way to bed and couldn't resist popping on here to check incase you'd posted, and I'm so glad I did. I won't be able to sleep now. 

Take care and try to get some sleep. I can't wait for the next update tomorrow. Have you told any real people (family etc) yet?

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yipeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS DONNA!!!!

Oh wow, now I'm crying. Tears of absolute happiness I can assure you. Donna, I am absolutely thrilled for you and your DH.

I've waited a long time to be able to do this so bare with me -         

  

I wish you a happy and healthy nine months.

Can't wait for your scan!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Donna

Wow, that is soooo fantastic.  I couldn't wait to log on this morning and that has made my year!

            



Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - I couldn't sleep properly last night and it is all your fault.    I was just too excited. You'll be having a   baby won't you.

I hope everyone else is OK.

I'm in a domestic goddess frame of mind today. I'm going to spend the morning cooking delights. I got a surprise meat box delivery yesterday (dh really is a great one for romantic gifts ) so have to do something with it all. I'm planning to make lots of casseroles to stick in the freezer for when I can't be bothered to cook next month. I must make some cakes or biscuits to eat now too.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx

p.s Claire, Polly - how do you do that thing where you make smilies dance across the screen?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I simply cannot concentrate. I am on an absolute high from Donna's news. Is it really going to be an Xmas baby Emma? It didn't even enter my mind when it would be due. Oh how fabulous. We'll all something special to look forward to at the end of the year.

I'm preparing myself for another day of phone calls and e-mails to chase my mortgage   It's seriously starting to p**s me off.

Emma - Have a fun day cooking. When I get my lovely new kitchen and oven I shall be wanting lots of hints and tips on what and how to cook! 

Claire, Polly, Deedee - Morning!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Cooking is going slower than expected. I've got some goulash bubbling away in the oven, but now I need a sit down.  My leg is hurting again. 

Annie - I hope you have some luck with the mortgage. Has the builder given you a bit longer to find the money?

Claire - how is work today?

Polly - have you started your new job yet? How are things in the studio?

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Emma

Paperwork for the mortgage was surprisingly located first thing this morning  , so should all be settled in the next couple of days. I don't think I'll be able to really relax though until I see the funds credited to my account!

I raided Baby Ruddle's account yesterday and gave the builder what I had in there and just need to put the other half off for as long as possible!

It's looking good though. I took some pics yesterday but I can't find the lead to put them on my p.c   Give me a day or two and I can start e-mailing them to you.

They had laid bricks round the boundaries of the new downstairs rooms and conservatory yesterday and are levelling off the floors today! 

I'm a wee bit excited now!

Have you tried rocking or having a bit of a wiggle around, see if that'll get Master Daffodil off that nerve?

Your're going to be in DH's good books with all those yummy things you're cooking for him


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm having yet another sit down. I've made some bolognese sauce and really want to make some cakes (because I really want to eat some) but don't think I can face standing up any longer. Perhaps after lunch. 

Maybe dancing around would help with my leg, or lying down with my feet higher than my head, or cartwheels perhaps (although I never could do those properly). I might pick up one of those sports support bandages tomorrow and see if that helps ease the discomfort. 

Great news about the building work. Sounds very exciting.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

Just got back from lunch with a friend who's on maternity leave and her 4 month old son.  Feeling soooo broody now it's unreal, especially after he sat on my lap for a good while.     

We've narrowed down our house search to the following: Streatley, Harlington, Barton Le-Clay (only certain areas), Pulloxhill, Higham Gobian, Hexton, Pegsdon, Lilley, Maulden.  But are going to have a drive around and look at the areas, local pub (!), schools, house prices, etc. over the next few weeks to reduce the number of possibilities.

Took the speculum out of the packet last night.  Bf took it off me and pretended it was a gun which helped to lighten the mood no end.    Anyway it seemed ok closed but open it opened really really wide.  Do you know how far they open it when they use it as if they did it to maximum I would be in two pieces... 

Donna, I still can't get over your news, I'm too excited to do my work properly!

Emma, hope you're feeling a little more like making cakes now lunch is over.  Bf is putting on loads of weight as lately I've been making him cakes and crumbles to make him feel better after painful physios etc.  I should probably turn to something healthier!

Annie, how exciting that work is starting!!  (and that the mortgage thing is sorted, I remember a mortgage being messed about and how stressed I got over it!  )  I'm going to watch the whole way through HP tonight, I've been so busy I haven't had time and can't believe I've neglected my Harry.  

Polly, hi how are you?

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - I was thinking about Harlington last night, as you do, and I may have it muddled in my mind with Toddington and/or Flitwick, so ignore anything I might have said. 
Lilley and Hexton are very nice. If you want a really bizarre experience pop into the post office in Hexton. It is like going back in time 100+ years. It is in a sweet old lady's house and all she seems to sell are stamps and calendars of Hexton. Hexton has a very good school too. I'm planning on Master Daffodil going there, although it isn't the nearest. What about Pirton? Is that too far over towards Hitchin? It looks lovely, although seems to have more than its fair share of petty crime (car vandalism, stolen lawnmowers etc) if my village newsletter is to be believed. 
If you are going to drive over this way I would come soon. There are major roadworks starting on Monday for several weeks and it sounds like it'll be residents access only on some of the main roads.

It is so strange to think of you, Polly, and I all driving around in the same little corner of the world.

I have no doubt that you'll have your own little   before too long. You have mad brilliant and speedy progress with it all. 

I don't know how far they open the speculum. They covered my knees and lower half with a sheet so I couldn't see anything. Why they bother with that feeble attempt at protecting your dignity when you've got your legs wide open and a crowd of onlookers I can't imagine. Oh, I didn't mean to freak you out there. I only had a crowd because it was in the hospital and done by a doctor with a nurse as chaperon and a trainee watching. In the GP's surgery it'll probably just be one nurse.

My leg feels much better after a bit of a walk, but I still can't be bothered to make any cakes. Perhaps tomorrow. I'm going to lie on the sofa with a banana sandwich and watch yesterday's Desperate Housewives.

Annie - I came across something last night that said HP 7 was coming out on 7/7/07. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi

Emma, we go for meals in The Raven in Hexton sometimes which is really nice so that makes there a bonus.  Never been to the post office though, sounds worth a visit!  Pirton might be a bit far over but I'll check it out on the map.  I'd heard of petty crime in Barton too, I guess there's no escaping it!  Anyway, anywhere is going to be better than Luton!    Thanks for the tip off on the roadworks as we'd planned to go in that direction next Wednesday night which may be a little late!

HP 7 - as in the book?  In one way I'm desperate to see where it will all end, but on the other hand I don't want it to be all over!  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

2007  - I can't wait that long for the next book, are they insane! Surely it can't take that long to print a few million of the things and arrange all the marketing?!? ugh, 2007  

Claire - I asked the Nurse the exact same question when she gave me my speculum. I was rambling uncontrollably that there was no way I could be stretched that far. I can reassure you, as she did me - that it only gets opened absolutely minimally. Trust me, you don't even notice they've done it.

Emma - Wouldn't it be funny if you bumped into Claire or Polly at the shops one day   At least it would be easy for you 3 to get to a vag team meet..... if we ever feel brave enough to do it


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - how funny. I was going to ask if you knew anywhere good to eat in this part of the world. We haven't been out to eat for ages, and I really fancy doing so. If you have any other pub/restaurant/take-away recommendations I'd love to hear them, even in Luton itself. We were thinking there must be some good Indian takeaways or restaurants there.  I know where the Raven is though, so might check that one out soon.

Yes, it is HP the book, by the way. I guess the film will be a couple of years after that.

Annie - why do they make the speculum so that it can open so wide if that never actually happens?  

I ended up spending the afternoon asleep yet again. 

Have a good evening everyone. I can't wait for further updates from Donna.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

God only knows why Emma, I wondered the same thing myself. Maybe some ladies have alot more to part out of the way to see their cervix   ....eeeewww!!!

Sorry, couldn't help myself  

I was hoping Donna might have been online by now. I'll have to wait til the morning.

Boy have I had a stressful afternon. Long story short... architect has called me & DH repeatedly since extension has commenced telling me our builder isn't taking his calls, he's not doing this, that and the other. Sending me annoying little e-mails to re iterate all the points he raises over the phone. 
He does the same at lunchtime today. DH calls me late this arvo to tell me. I call builder to ask what the eck is going on and it transpires that architect has ballsed up on something. So for all his *****ing about the builder it's him that's actually made a mistake! 

He was incredibly sheepish whe I spoke to him and when I asked who would be footing the bill to sort his mess out I got a very remorseful "me". 

Ugggh - grown man acting like a schoolboy - not a good quality  

4 days in ladies and how much hassle already  

I'm off to the pub to moan about it some more to my friend. I've got to get out of this house! 

Night x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Not much to report I am feeling very tired but have been all week, its been a hard week.
Still having cramps which scare me as think af will arrive at anytime! frightened everytime I go to the toilet.
Other than that I am over the moon, its sinking a little today.

Sorry to be brief have friends round

Donna xx

Love to all


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Gosh, what a busy afternoon you've been having! DH and I went off to the Ideal Home Exhibition today and got back about an hour ago. My feet are walked off! I'd never been before, and I think that I expected more innovation and cutting edge technology. I enjoyed looking at the kitchens and bathrooms, and dreaming.... Annie - what kitchen design did you choose? I saw some quite clever use of space, but basically some more space would be nice! But I thought there was a lot of tat as well. Still, a nice day out, (apart from the babies and young children that seemed to be everywhere  )and we managed tor resist the shirt folder, the magnetic window cleaner and the steam penguin...

Claire - that's quite a long shortlist of places to live! Polluxhill always looks quite interesting when I cycle through it - actually not done that for a while, as I was being quite careful not to overtax my system while ttc, but got bike out again yesterday and did about 5 miles. That was enough, but a bit pathetic compared to what I had been doing. Still, I can - and will - build up to something more serious, and really have a go at losing some weight, again can abuse my body a bit now I'm not ttc. But well done on getting the speculum out - I'm sure that they don't open them very much when actually doing the smear. And the worst bit is if they get a strand of (ahem) pubic hair caught in the screw bit that holds it open   Ask me how I know!

Emma - domestic goddess! Sorry about your leg, hope that young Daffodil changes position soon and gives you a break. But please don't attempt any cartwheels!   BTW I don't start new job until end of next month, so I still have a while to go. But I am looking forward to it!

Annie - looking forward to seeing some pics of the building! What a nightmare with your architect! You'll soon knock them into shape though  .

Donna, I can imagine that you are a bit worried, but it seems that everyone goes through this, and I'm sure you will be fine. Hope you had a nice evening with your friends.

Take care all
Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Emma, I do know a good Indian takeaway and it's on the north edge of Luton so that would be ideal.  I'll bring the details in to work to post on Monday as I can't remember even what it's called.  I think they may have seating in there too (but have always had a takeaway).  The Raven is a good traditional pub meal place and I know quite a few people who go there, but beware, people only go there to eat (and drink) - there is no seating around the bar for drinkers only, just tables (usually reserved in advance) for meals.  A bit bizarre.  The Chequers at Streatley is quite cosy but for meals they only have about 4 tables at one end of the bar but the food is nice, bf and I go there quite a lot to eat.  I think they have a quiz on a certain night but I've never been to that.  In Luton itself apart from the Indian the best takeaway is Dominos Pizza but I think it's in the town centre and you might be out of the delivery range.  In the centre itself the only places I'd recommend are Las Tapas (lovely mexican food upstairs and a cocktail bar downstairs but it's quite loud in there) and Pizza Express (but it's got very little character as these places are prone to).

Polly, I agree that there was a lot of tat in the upstairs of the Ideal Home Show but I got a bit transfixed by the 'pink fluffy' stands.  Ditto re the babies/children and even some of the adults!  My idol is Ann Maurice from House Doctor and while I loved her bedroom scene I didn't like her other designs  so that was my only disappointment of the day.  

Donna, I'm sure your fears are completely normal, and every woman probably goes through these thoughts.    

Polly, it is a long shortlist isn't it, we're indecisive!!    I expect once we have narrowed it down further it will come down to finding a house that has everything we're looking for - if such a house has been built!

Annie, eeewwww is an understatement, that is conjuring up all sorts of horrible images!    Sorry the architect is being a pain, it seems to be a widespread shortfall in men at periodic intervals.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - I feel exhausted just reading about your busy day yesterday. A cycle ride _and_ a day out in London. I'm glad you had a good time though. The mind boggles at what a magnetic window cleaner could be. 
I'm really not a domestic goddess, I just like the idea of being one. In fact I haven't got the energy, and would be quite happy slobbing out on the sofa all day. I will return to goddess-dom in the summer.

Donna - hope you are feeling OK. I'm afraid to say that the feeling that af is coming and the constant knicker-checking will stay with you for many weeks yet.  Do you have any nausea?

Annie - hope you had a good night out.

Claire - did you have an evening with HP in the end?

I'm off shopping this morning. Mainly food, but I need some new books too (and a sexy support bandage for my leg).

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Claire - thanks for those suggestions. The details of the Indian would be great. Although I love pizza dh doesn't eat cheese so that is a bit of a non-starter for us. Mexican sounds interesting. I haven't actually visited Luton town centre yet, but perhaps I will one day.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, my personal advice would be to steer clear of Luton town centre apart from eating at a few select venues!!  

Started watching HP last night but bf decided not to go and supervise football training so didn't get to finish it.    Might get a chance Saturday morning to watch the rest.  Need to hurry up as Narnia's out next!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Donna - What Emma has said is true - Knicker checking and panicking every time you get a twinge will be with you for quite some time! I had AF type cramps for a good few weeks at the beginning.
Just take it easy and start stocking up on plain biscuits and ready salted crisps!
... and then hurry back on here and tell us EVERYTHING! Have you tested again since?

Emma - I had a lovely night out with my friend. It was great to get out of that house and not be in bed at 8pm for a change! She very kindly listened to me drone on about the house and the challenges I am coming across as a larger person! 
Hope you manage to find a suport bandage today.

Claire - I don't know what came over me last night. How disgusting of me! 

Polly - I really wanted to go to the Ideal Home this year, but can't get any time off work. I couldn't tell you what kitchen design I went for in the end. I was so tired and fed up after staring at hundreds of the bloomin things that it was literally a case of me pointing and saying "I'll have that one"
I'm rather intrigued as to what a steam penguin is?!?
Most impressive that you managed a 5 mile bike ride after not going on one for a while. I don't think I've even seen my bike in the last 2 years! I wonder if I've still got one?

Right, best push some paper around and try not to fall asleep. Have a good day everybody x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon

Just popped on to say I hope everyone has a lovely weekend!  

    

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you are all having a lovely day. What exciting things have you got planned for the weekend? Annie, as always, I expect great things from you. 
Donna - your plans must include coming on here and telling us everything about how you are feeling, what symptoms you have etc.  

Dunno what I'm up to. Dh was supposed to be going to Zimbabwe tomorrow, but that has been postponed. I wish it hadn't been really (not that I want to get rid of him) but if he has to travel to somewhere the other side of the world with no email or mobile contact I'd rather it was sooner than later. 

My veg box came today and it has an awful lot of parsnips. If anyone has any top parsnip recipes please let me know. I'm not the world's greatest fan of them, but perhaps there is a way of cooking them that makes them taste yummy. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Don't think that my weekend will be that exciting, I'll probably spend most of it in my studio (being mysterious!), but will   at least 10 miles as well. I bought a new cycling jacket and some socks at Lidl today, so I will be smart at least!

Emma, the magnetic window cleaner is 2 little squeegee things with magnets - you put one on the outside of the window and one on the inside, and then when you wash the inside of the window the magnet drags the outside one along with the inside one. I thought I might like one for a window that we can't easily access from the outside, but the price was a bit steep for what it was, and so I think I'll keep leaning out with a longhandled brush! Annie - a steam pengiun is a little steam cleaner that is cutely designed as a penguin, better value than the window cleaner at the same price, but probably more of a novelty than something that we would use often.

Emma, can't help much with the parsnips, I don't like them as they are rather sweet. I like the idea of a veg box, but would worry about getting stuff I don't really like - and actually, I don't like many veg cooked! How long has DH's trip been postponed for? I can imagine that by now, you would very much rather he wasn't away at all. Does it have to be him that goes?

I totally agree with Claire that Luton is best avoided if possible.   Have you been to the Green Man in Great Offley?

Annie, so, is your kitchen modern or traditional? You must remember that much at least!  

Hope you get HP watched this weekend, Claire.

Donna, how's things?

Deedee, hi!

take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

OMIGOD Donna thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!, I was having a quick scan through all the posts Ive missed and saw the flashing BFP and couldnt believe it, I had to post right away. CONGRATULATIONS       

I am soooooo happy for you. Do you have any symptoms yet?

Sorry to everyone for going awol again but the sickness just got too much for me. I was also getting really nervous about the nuchal scan which I had done on Monday.
Well everything is fine, the risk of downs is very low and I could actually see a little human rather than a blob. The sickness is also starting to ease so Im gradually getting back to my old self. Im 13 weeks 2 days now.

I feel so bad for abandoning you all but I was afraid you would get fed up with my constant moaning. Im now going to go through all the posts Ive missed to catch up on the goss so bear with me.

Ill be back soon, luv dd XXXX


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone!

Yet another sleepless night for me. Baby Ruddle hasn't been moving much since yesterday tea time so I was awake all night willing her to move. If things don't improve by lunch time I'll have to call the Madwives   Hoping she's just really sleepy - like her Mother!

Deedee - It is such a relief to hear from you and that everything is alright. That's great news about your nuchal scan and it must have been really nice for you to see the reason why the morning sickness is all worth it. I'm so sorry to hear that the sickness has still been really bad. It's got to be on it's way out now, surely  Have you still been working? What is your due date Deedee?
It'll be great to have you back with us if you're feeling up to it. You could never bore us though you silly thing. Crikey - as you read back through my posts try not to fall asleep reading about my extension 


Emma - I am the last person who would ever have recipies! Only thing that springs to my mind is soup! Does your DH's Bosses know that his wife is heavily pregnant?!?! Can they not send someone else to Zimbabwe or delay it until the baby has arrived and you're a bit settled with him? 

Polly - Hope things are starting to take shape in your "Studio of Mysetery". Weather here is looking perfect for a bike ride, so enjoy your ride!

That magnetic window cleaner sounds absolutely fab! I do have a window cleaner "allegedly" but he's not up to Annie standards   I am the biggest gimmick girl you could ever meet though. If a new shampoo, cleaning product, washing powder or anything comes out on the market, I HAVE to try it   Every salesmans dream!

I think my kitchen is traditionally modern! It's certainly no kitchen of the future. You'd probably find one just like it in many suburban homes. When it's in I'll send you the pictures and you can enlighten me as to what I've got! 

Donna - Are you torturing me on purpose! I am desperate to know how you're doing. How are you feeling? How's your DH doing?, Have you told your parents? 

Claire- Hope you're having a nice weekend so far!

Well - I'm just about to head into the town centre with a friend and her 2 girls. Hoping to get in nice and early to avoid the pushchair brigade and the OAP's who could shop in the week, but decide to go on a Saturday   Will proabably hand out with them most of today. Home at some point for a kippy snooze and possibly having dinner with my best friend and her DH who is also pg - my friend that is, not her DH  

Tomorrow morning we have an appointment to have our bathroom plan drawn up,followed by lunch at the Out Laws and no doubt... more packing!

I shall check in later. Have a good day everyone x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - welcome back! We missed you.  
I'm so glad that everything went well with the nuchal scan. Now you've cleared that hurdle and the 12 week milestone perhaps you should get a ticker? Please don't stay away rather than moan - there's no need.  I'm hoping that the sickness will clear up for you any day now. Mine stopped at exactly 14 weeks so I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.  

Polly - 10 miles sounds an awfully long cycle ride. You are amazing.  The window cleaning thing sounds very clever. I'm not a great fan of cleaning per se, but I just love cleaning windows and mirrors.

Donna - how are you?

Annie - your weekend sounds lovely. Have you found that the OAPs with shopping trolleys are now overtaking you when you walk around town? I have in the last week or two. 
Don't do too much of the packing and lifting yourself mind. 

I don't know when dh will be going to Zimbabwe, but perhaps a week from now.  He can probably refuse if it gets postponed until May, or get his clients to come to him in London. His bosses aren't very understanding in terms of domestic arrangements. One has two nannies for his 2 children and other has put his children (primary school age) into boarding school, even though both have non-working wives. I just don't understand why people do that or why they have children at all.

I'm waiting for dh to come back from dog-walking and then we are off to look for a cot and a final few items of baby clutter in Milton Keynes. I will be staying well away from IKEA this time though.

Have a lovely day everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Morning! Well, the day didn't start off well, as I was going to get up at 7 to do my 5 miles, and didn't. Have to say I feel quite   today, so I must go out and some point and get the endorphins flowing. 

Deedee, great to hear from you, you have really been having a bad time of it, but the end of the bad part should be VERY close now, and you will be feeling great. (not speaking from experience of course, but as I understand it). Great news about the scan. 

Have a good day out Annie, and don't over do it   Has baby moved again yet? I'm sure everything is ok, but be sure to call the madwife for reassurance.

Donna - we're waiting for more details - who have you told, how is it going?

Have a good Saturday, 

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning everyone,

Sorry its been a mad few days, still can't believe I am pregnant.

Pretty much all the family know and close friends as they all knew about treatment so were awaiting news, feels wierd that everyone knows and I hope its doesn't ginks anything.
May tell work after the 7 week scan but not sure yet.

No sickness for me yet and I hope it stays that way  
I feel ok apart from having loads of wind (sorry tmi) which makes me feel bloated and uncomfortable. also I washed my hair yesterday but when I got up today it looks like it needs a good wash hormones I guess  

DH is over the moon and I'm not allowed to do anything   may annoy me though if I have 8 months of this but I'll make the most of it for now 

DD glad to have you back hope you are feeling better, glad scan went well.

Polly hope you are ok? sorry you were feeling down I feel so guilty I know how I felt when we found out emma was pregnant and then Annie and Deedee but I wasn't going through what you were at the time but I still found it hard. we will get you through this  

Hello Emma, Annie, and Claire hope you all have a lovely weekend.
Off shopping in a minute well when I get dressed 

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - has Baby Ruddle been moving now? Did you call the midwife? Did you try poking and prodding her, or drinking something really cold? That can get them moving. She's probably just taken up a new position.

Donna - make the most of dh fussing over you.  glad you are feeling OK though. My hair has gone really weird since being pg - very thick indeed and impossible to keep neat and tidy. I tie is back the whole time because it looks so awful down.

Polly - are you feeling any better now? Did the sunshine help at all? It is pouring with rain here now though. Did you get to your studio and complete a new painting, song, sculpture, or whatever it is you do there?  

We went shopping but still haven't bought a cot or other baby storage/sleeping vessel. It is all too confusing. At this rate they'll have to sleep in a cardboard box.

Have a good evening everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone!


Polly - I'm sorry you were having a   day yesterday. Totally understandable. Can we help? Anything you feel ready to talk about yet?

Donna - Milk your DH for all it's worth. You waited a long time for this so you deserve to take full advantage! How are you feeling? 

Emma - You seriosuly do need to buy something for Master Daffodil to sleep in! What seems to be causing the confusion? I thought you had settled on a crib?
I started doing my hospital bag today. Do not be surprised at how much stuff you pack - there's LOADS! OK, so a make-up bag and hair straighteners might not be essential, but they are to me! We've packed some snacks and drinks for DH too as recommended. 
Baby's movements have picked back up again and she has hiccups as we speak!  Must have just been a quiet day?

Claire/ Deedee - Hope you're weekends are going well.

We went and sorted out our bathroom this morning. Had a nice 3d plan drawn up,picked out units, bath tub, shower cubicle, sink, toilet, taps. It took forever, partly because we were fart arsing around picking the taps can you believe and DH trying every which way he could to fit a walk in shower into the room, but it just wasn't going to happen, bless. He settled for a normal double tray and sliding doors.

Then had lunch at the Out- Laws. Just about to tuck into a cookie and catch a couple of zzzz's. Was going to clean, but what point is there of doing that. All being ripped out in a few weeks time! 

Will try and sort out pictures later.

Have a pleasant Sunday afternoon everyone x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I hope everyone has had a lovely day.

Annie - I am delighted to hear that baby Ruddle is on the move again. That must be a relief. I did laugh at you packing make-up and hair straighteners to take to hospital.   I've half packed mine, but still need to get quite a few bits and bobs (and snacks for dh are fairly low on my list). So far I've got baby stuff, maternity towels and breast pads and disposable knickers. Nowhere near as glamorous as your bag. 
I've changed my mind about the crib, I think, and may just go for a standard size cot. I'm worried that a crib may be too small for a child to thrash its arms around in. 

We went over to SIL's house this morning to collect the last of our plants in tubs that have been living there for several months. It was nice to be reunited with them again. I've been on a mad cleaning spree this afternoon, but am over that now. I'm off to read the papers. Dh is cooking a roast chicken this evening. Yum.

Bye for now,
emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Evening everyone,

Annie glad baby ruddle is moving again. how extension getting on are they still ahead of schedule? Hair straighteners in your hospital bag   

Emma you seem to do a lot of cleaning, I can alwasy find you something to do 

I thought I posted on here last night but I must have dreamt it  
Had a look around mothercare yesterday just to get a few ideas and work out expense of everything! it really freaked me out not sure how we are going to afford this. but looked today and there is some really nice brand new stuff on ebay and I am sure there is other cheaper websites so feel a bit better now. I know its early days and I wont be buying anything yet but you know how I like a plan!  
I have gone off chocolate over the last few days not sure if I mentioned that before sorry if I have DH keeps mentioning how I am repeating myself lately 
Feel very tired by about 7pm too, bought some stretch mark cream and oil yesterday to and have stared using that - hope it works.

Polly what is it you do in your studio, pleeeeeeeeeeeesse pm us before we all go insane trying to work it out 

Hope you had a nice weekend claire and dd

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Polly- I forgot to say yesterday that a few locals have mentioned that The Green man in Offley changed hands a few months ago and the food has gone rapidly downhill. Have you tried any of the restaurants in Hitchin? Are there any you'd recommend (or advise steering clear of)? 

Donna - will you be able to get bits and pieces from your brother and friends with babies. They'll probably have lots of equipment and clothes that they'll have grown out of by the time you'd need them.
I've been using normal baby lotion on my bump from the very start, and haven't had any stretch marks yet (bet they appear tomorrow now I've said that). I rub lots on, morning and night every day. I was given some Avent anti-stretch mark lotion for Christmas but haven't used it much as it is too runny and just dribbles down before I can rub it in, and smells a bit odd.
I went off chocolate too, but am well over that by now. I'm sure you'll get the urge back again before to long. Have you started craving crisps yet?

I don't think I do do a lot of cleaning. I probably just make a fuss about it when I do it. I have to get the vacuum out every day because dogs shed so much hair though, and I'm trying to keep where we are staying reasonably clean because it isn't ours to mess up.

Annie - hope you haven't been doing too much lifting and running around.

Claire, Deedee 

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

I've pm'ed you about the studio!

Donna, I don't blame you at all for looking round Mothercare -i'd be round there like a shot, although at the mo, I have to avert my eyes as I go past,  

Hospital bags! Annie, you'll be out of there before you can think of straightening your hair, surely? And how are you going to keep it straight in the meantime - do you have....two pairs? Emma, put in some stuff for DH, you need to keep his blood sugar up!   On the other hand, he could pack his own bag, make him feel more involved  

I'm afraid that I didn't have a good day today either, feeling very   indeed. Took my mind off it for most of the day by helping DH tidy out the attic, but it is still there. The   feeling, not the attic. Can't say much more, as I am finding it hard to articulate even to DH. Just all too much. Oh well. Still, we have a much tidier attic, and a ton of stuff to take to the charity shop tomorrow.

So got somewhere at least. Then I started to look at new houses...

Take care
Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma -our post crossed. There is a good restaurant in Hitchin, No 12 Bridge Street (called No 12). We consider it a special treat restaurant - at least we did when we went out more often than we have recently. Shame about the Green Man - is it just that the manager has changed, or has the whole chain been bought up/changed? I heard a while ago that the Chef & Brewer chain was going to be made more "popular" with big screens etc, so maybe it is part of that change? 

Donna - what did your family say about your news? You didn't feel that they were that supportive before - I hope they were really excited by it?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Good morning,

Polly - sorry I missed you last night. How are you today? Do you have a busy day in the studio planned? Thanks for the PM - clears up that mystery.  I love a bit of intrigue, mind. Are you serious about moving house, or do you just have temporary itchy feet?
I have spotted the restaurant No 12, so we might try that. It seemed quite pricey, but once in a while is fine if the food is worth it. What about the one called No 32, down the road and round the corner (can't remember the road name but it is near an expensive kitchen showroom)? Anyway, this could be our last chance to go out for the next 16 years.

We will all be here for you when you are ready to talk about things, even if that isn't quite yet.  Would it help to articulate things with dh if you bounced some ideas around here first?

Take care,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone! 

Well Monday came around a bit quick again, but scarily I've only got to do 1 more Monday in the office  . God it's getting close now!

Feeling a bit   today. Yet another Annie saga but please bare with me. I have 2 best friends that I have known since I was 10 years old and we always seem to have done everything together. We're more like Sisters. They were so incredibly supportive of me during my "dark years" , when my Dad was poorly, when he passed away and when I was ttc. Well, although it was me that initially wanted a baby - in the last year they have both married and want babies. It seemed natural that they would both fall straight away and be pg together. Then I put a spanner in the works and fell pg naturally, 1 of them falls on the first go and is only 8 weeks behind me - leaving the 3rd who has been trying for over a year now and is finding it so incredibly difficult to even be around us.

Well, we all know better than most how hard this situation must be for the one who isn't pg. I constantly feel incredibly guilty and like it should have been her and not me. It was her time to get pg and I stole the slot. Because I remember all too well how bloomin awful ttc was, I know what she's feeling and that upsets me no end to think of someone I love dearly is going through that hell.

Hope that makes some sense. It's a really horrible situation to be in at the mo  


Enough about me anyway - 

Polly - Thank-You for the pm. I wish you oodles of luck with your venture

Emma - I barely did a thing yesterday and even managed 2 hours in bed in the afternoon!

Donna - I can understand why you're so excited and looking at baby things. You enjoy it my lovely - you deserve it x

Claire - Morning! Did you have a good weekend?

Deedee - How are you doing?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all.

Monday again.  

Polly, thanks for the pm. Good luck with that!!  Here's a  also for how you're feeling at the moment.

Emma, the Indian is called Miraj and it's on Birdsfoot Lane, Luton (a road off a few roundabouts into Luton on the A6).  It says there's free home delivery on orders of £9.95 to Luton, Barton le Clay and Streatley so probably wouldn't cover you?

Deedee, glad to have you back!  

Donna, ooh how exciting, I love looking at baby stuff!  It is pricey though isn't it!

Annie, morning.  I'm with you, I would probably have a suitcase full of make up, my portable hair styler, etc., even if I was only going in for the day!  Personally I have two hair stylers, one for using and one for if it broke as I wouldn't be able to go out otherwise..............  Was just posting and saw your message came through first.  It is terribly difficult in that situation isn't it, I feel awful around babies and pg people and I'm not even ttc.  Although I was rather hoping bizarrely that I would be pg although I can't be due to the pill I was hoping to be the case in a million as my pmt symptoms were different this month and was gutted when af arrived this morning.  I don't know what to advise really as it is hard as the onlooker as we all know.  However you're in an excellent position to support her and give her advice having been there yourself, if she'll let you.

My weekend was ok.  We had a takeaway on Friday night, then I went to the gym saturday and then a massage to relieve my work tension.  Saturday night was out with bf's parents - his dad's great but his mum doesn't stop talking!  Then Sunday we had some s in the morning (still pain on entry but it subsides much quicker now) then I went shopping to Milton Keynes with my mum and spent a small fortune on clothes.  Very naughty when I'm supposed to be saving.  I managed to get the shopping smuggled into the house while bf was at the pub.    House plans are progressing although slowly as we need to redecorate his house before we sell it and can't do much with the other rooms until the kitchen is done as the units are going to be stored in the living room but his second fitter has fallen through.    I'm going to take over if this continues for another week!  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire  - thanks for the Indian takeaway details. I reckon it would be quite feasible for dh to call in there on his way home from work. 
Your weekend sounds lovely, as always. It sounds like bf definitely needs you on the case to sort out his kitchen refurbishment.
This might seem a strange questions, but why are you taking the pill if you want to get pg? 

Annie - your friend is lucky to have your support because you know exactly what she is going through. This time last year you were feeling all the emotions that she is feeling now. Have you told her what you told us about how you're feeling?

I am ravenously hungry today. I've already had cereal, toast, a banana, a danish pastry and a lump of cheese and I still feel hungry. What a pig.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Emma, I'm not _trying _ to get pg as I want to be married first hence taking the pill, but when my symptoms were different leading up to af I got a bit carried away as deep down I want to be pg desperately even though I know sensibly that is not the answer, partly as our parents would be very disappointed in a baby outside wedlock (they're quite traditional and it sooo wouldn't be worth the grief). If that makes sense. Which it probably doesn't.

We were set for a summer engagement (finally getting somewhere on that front) and an early 2007 wedding with ttc starting on the wedding night , but bf hasn't had his promotion yet and he has this silly idea in his head that he needs a promotion before we get engaged as otherwise he feels like he's 'tagging along' when I earn more so he seems to think we should wait for engagement until after his promotion - now likely in the autumn. I think it doesn't matter and we should get on with it. But it's probably a male pride / breadwinner issue. 

So I suppose what I was saying was that an accidental pg was what my irrational side was hoping for even though the chances were a zillion to one. It all sounds utterly ridiculous reading it back. I think I've talked to one too many pg people in the last fortnight (last one being at a meeting at 11am this morning and has got me totally broody for the thousandth time this month). So in summary, ignoring my ramblings might be best!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi again!

Thanks for the pep talk Emma & Claire. Feeling a bit better now, just needed to get it off my chest!

Well, just popped home at lunchtime and the house is making great progress. We have bricks going up today and you can actually start to make out the shape of a house! I will definitely get DH to show me how to transfer pics onto my laptop tonight and then I'll pm them out to you all. 

Emma - Your body obviously needs the food and is therefore calling for it. Only one thing for it - give in and eat away! Might aswell enjoy the last few weeks of being able to eat alot and have an excuse. 

Claire - A) - they're not ramblings 

and B) - We'd never ignore them

You were honest with your feelings when you wrote that and that's a good thing. Keep going with BF about the engagement, reassure him that his promotion has no bearing on the fact that you love him and want to marry him. You know it's happening in the autumn, so no harm in getting engaged now and then start wedding plans once the promotion is confirmed. Work your magic Claire!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - I totally agree with Annie about your ramblings, which aren't ramblings at all anyway. You are just being honest about everything.

Annie - bricks sound very exciting. Can't wait to see the pics.

I finally got a new digital camera a few weeks ago, and have downloaded pictures onto my PC, but cannot work out how to do anything with them beyond that. I must get dh to show me if I ever remember to ask. 

My eating has eased off for the moment. I made a very disappointing bubble and squeak for lunch, but it seems to have filled me up. I do need a cup of tea now though............


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Hope everyone is having a pleasant evening. I've had a go at sending out extension pictures. They're not particularly exciting I know, but see what you think.

Annie x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Annie - I haven't got any pictures......


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

me neither


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

oooh, I must have gone wrong somwhere  

I'll have another go when I get home from work

Sorry!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't worry. I will try and imagine bricks in a room shaped pattern to get the general idea. 

I hope everyone is well this morning. Very cold here.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone,

Hope you're all ok this morning?

I'm feeling quite excited as I've just booked a holiday to Sicily for 8th July for me and bf.    Now just need to anticipate and plan to my heart's content.  

Have to go and prepare for a last minute meeting at 11.30 now   but hopefully be back later.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello Again

All is alright with me this morning. Just the usual tired and fidgety   Only 11 more times I have to drag myself in here and sit upright all day  

Also got yet another possible extension blip that needs resolving. Just haven't got the energy to call the builder today and sort it out. Don't think it's too big a deal, so trying to remain calm - but I tend to escalate these things in my head and imagine the absolute worst case scenario is going to apply to me. Such a Drama Queen!

Emma - It was a bit chilly here this morning and I even had to scrape some ice off the windscreen. I stupidly turned the heating off last night thinking I wouldn't need it anymore as the weather is looking nicer, so it was a bit fresh in the house this morning.

What are you up to today?

Claire - Oh how I envy you! Sicily sounds lovely. How long are you going for?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - Sicily in July sounds lovely. I am so jealous. Are you staying is a hotel or self-catering?

Annie - try not to get stressed about your building work. What is the latest crisis?

I'm having a lazy day at home. I have neither the energy or inclination to go anywhere. So far I've pottered about cleaning things, made an experimental parsnip cake (like carrot cake, but with parsnips), and am about to toddle outside and tend to my plants. And, at long last, I've finally ordered a cot. It comes next week. That makes it all seem very scary and real.
I started watching Pride and Prejudice (the new version) yesterday, but fell asleep half way through. I'm quite disappointed with it so far - not a patch on the Colin Firth version.

Better go and check on my cake,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

I don't really understand the latest problem at the moment. It's to do with the bathroom and something going under the floor in that room as opposed to above the floor and being boxed in.  Architect planned for it to go under and drew plans to that effect, as did the structural engineer. Seems the builder might not have noticed this and was planning on putting whatever it is in the bathroom and boxing it in. Boxing not an option for me as bathroom has been planned otherwise and now all paid for! Very basic explanation I know, I need to find out more!

Your lazy day sounds lovely Emma. I'm looking forward to a few of those myself in a couple of weeks time. Unless Baby Ruddle comes early? So many women have left this place to go on mat leave thinking they have a month at home to prepare and then go and give birth a couple of days later. On one hand that sounds rather good to me, come on out I say. But it would be nice to have a week or so to myself.
A friend of mine had a little girl yesterday - 2 days before her due date   I have a nasty feeling I'm going all the way and then some.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

It's a week and it's a 4* hotel, none of that self-catering lark for me!

Isn't it exciting, you'll soon both be mummies!

Annie, have you ordered Narnia on DVD?  I'm expecting mine to arrive any day.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I haven't got my copy yet Claire. Partly because my DVD player has been packed away and it would be torture to have it and not be able to watch it! Plus, my friends daughter got a copy at the weekend and I'll snag that for a few days when I'm off.... omg - when I'm off. How fab and scary is that!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I read your posts last might then went off to have dinner with the plan to come and reply after but i fell asleep  I am sooooo tired I can't believe it. Just making some pasta for lunch then I am off to bed I am sleeping 9 hours a night and still waking up feeling like I haven't slept -  I am not complaining its just hard at work being so tired when nobody knows why.

Still no sickness for me and I hope it stays that way, but isn't sickness a sign of a healthy pregnancy? guess lots of women don't have sickness and have healthy babies so no point worrying myself.

My friend who had freya last year as gone a bit weird since I found out I was pregnant, she said to me that when she was pregnant she couldn't share everything with me for fear of upsetting me and now I am telling her every little thing! I pointed out that I wanted to know everything and if she didn't tell me thats her fault but shes not texting me as much so thinking there is something going on......  I could be being paraniod though, she has just given up smoking so maybe she isn't having as many breaks so is texting less?

Must go and eat, I am eating everything in sight

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - I hope you are taking things easy this afternoon, and had (or are having) a nice snooze. Don't worry about not feeling sick. Perhaps you'll get the odd dose of nausea a few weeks down the line, or maybe you'll be lucky and avoid it all together. I'd enjoy your 9 hours a night of sleep whilst you can. I bet soon you'll be waking up several times a night to go to the loo. 

I had the weirdest dream last night. I inherited Princess Diana's rhubarb gardens (two of them - one in London, one in Gloucestershire) and was told I had to maintain them for the good of the nation and give weekly tours to members of the public. Where on earth did that come from?

Annie - you should find out more about the bathroom/boxing in thing, but not lose sleep over it.

I'm not sure about the parsnip cake, although it may be as good as parsnips get. I wouldn't recommend that anyone goes to the trouble of making any. A chocolate cake would have been far nicer.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Donna

I thought it was your half day today  

Don't worry that you haven't got any sickness yet. Mine didn't start until I was 8 weeks and not everyone gets it. I think it's yet another myth that if you're not sick that you're not going to have a healthy pregnancy. I know loads of women who didn't even feel nauseous and they were fine. Mine only lasted a week.

Tiredness was the first symptom I had and was the reason why I thought I was going down with flu    Give it another week or so and you might find you start going off foods, that things smell really un-appealing and food tastes different.

Friends are funny old things aren't they! Just give Freya's Mum a bit of time to get used to your news. I'm sure she's over the moon for you and isn't intentionally being off. 

Are you looking forward to your scan? What day is it on again?


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi all,

Donna- Have you told your family your news yet? It's just fantastic, you know I had this feeling that you would be announcing soon... Get as much sleep as you can, your body must need it and please dont worry about not feeling sick, i think people just say that it is a good sign to make the poor unfortunates who suffer it feel a bit better.Some lucky sods get away scot free! Mine has totally gone now and hopefully will stay away.

Im really enjoying being pregnant now and am obsessed with my ever expanding waistline. My fave jeans are way too tight so I have bought my first pair of maternity jeans. They are actually v trendy and the stretchy waistband is fantastic. Fashion goes out the window and comfort is the most important thing!

Guess what, our holiday has finally arrived-yipeeee! We fly to San Francisco on Friday.  Then Las vegas on Monday and we are hiring a car and driving down to LA and San Diego. 

Annie- We are staying in the New York, New York hotel in Vegas. Do you know it? Did you see any shows when you were there? Celine Dion isnt really my thing but Id love to see one of the Cirque du Soleil ones.

bye for now,

DD xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Deedee - how wonderful that your sickness has vanished, and just in time for the holiday. It sounds absolutely fantastic. Have a wonderful time. 

I finished watching Pride and Prejudice this afternoon and, somehow, managed to stay awake (quite unusual for this time of day at the moment). 
I've just heard that my pushchair is being delivered tomorrow. I am so excited and nervous you wouldn't believe. I still think it is jinxing things to have the big stuff so early, but I guess it isn't really that early now. Goodness knows where we are going to put the thing.

I'm off to have a lovely bubbly bath now. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - My absolute top tip for shows is the one called "Le Reve". It's at the new "Wynn Hotel" located on the strip. It's very much like the Cirque De Soleil one called "O" - but better! We found it absolutely breathtaking and the design of the stage is phenomenal. No matter where you are sat, you have a fab view of everything. 
The New York, New York Hotel is a great choice. It's located right in the middle of all the fun hotels! Check out the Piano Bar while you're there. It's a great atmospheric, relaxing bar and the chappie will play requests! I can also recommend the all you can buffet breakfast at the Excalibur which is linked to your hotel via a walkway - very reasonable and you sure get your money's worth!

I'm so pleased that your morning sickness has finally gone away! You'll be able to enjoy your holiday now! 

Ohh, I'm so envious. I loved San Francisco too.

Have a fabulous time Deedee, just in case we don't get to speak before you go

Annie x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Claire and Deedee I am very envious of your holidays have fun and don't forget we will want to hear all about it when you get back  

I had a little sleep but can't say I feel anybetter, I have stared waking sometimes in the night to go to the loo and I'm going frequantly during the day.
I have started eating everything in sight but sometimes things do taste odd, had a sandwich yesterday that tasted of soil  I have also gone off choclate which usally I love 

Annie I didn't remember your sickness didn't start till 8 weeks   guess its still early days just hope I am one of the lucky ones.
All the family are over the moon  I can't remeber who asked but scan is on 20th april I am so glad I am having an early scan there is no way I could wait till 12 weeks i need to know there is something in there!

Deedee glad you are feeling better how many weeks are you?

Polly I have just realised how insensitive this is I am so so sorry  I hope you are ok? Fab idea for the studio by the way

Donna xx


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips Annie, the all u can eat breakfast sounds great. Now that my appetite is back,- watch out America, here I come! Is it easy enough to get tickets for the shows out there or is it best to book in advance?

Donna- Im 14 weeks now, due date is 5th October. Feels like AGES away.

Emma- how exciting getting your pushchair delivered. Are you getting nervous aswell? Have you thought about birth plan and all that? 

Annie- when do you finish work? Im sure you are counting the days now.

Polly- Im v intrigued as to what your new venture is..... Good luck with it whatever it is!

Claire- Hi sounds like you will be busy in the coming year with engagements, weddings and baby making!  Sicily in July sounds fantastic-you lucky thing! I think the anticipation of a holiday is almost as good as the holiday itself. Enjoy it!

ttfn,
DD x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Deedee - glad you are feeling better and just in time for your very exciting holiday too! Have a great time if we don't talk in the meantime. 

Emma - maybe you could sell your parsnip cake recipe to Delia?  Well done on ordering the cot - a step forward! Your funny dream might be to do with worrying how you are going to cope with your new venture in a month's time 

Donna - sorry you are not getting the reaction from your friend that you'd hoped for. But it is good and reassuring that you are getting some pg symptoms already.

Claire - sounds like a great holiday you have planned. I can imagine your frustration with bf wanting his promotion before getting engaged.   Here's an argument if you want it: what happens when he gets his promotion and then you get one? Will you have to turn it down to keep things even or stop him unengaging with you?  

Where we are: I think we have abandoned the idea of going for a second opinion, and so our choices are stop or DE. I went back to the clinic today and had a chat with them. It was a bit spur of the moment, but the nurse spent about an hour talking to me - or rather listening and talking over the options that we have and where I am with them. I'm still not sure where I am, but on the other hand, I find a childfree future horrible and scary and not what I had thought would happen.   But yet DE feels selfish and pushy and decietful. Should we tell anyone? It's not a nice place to be right now.

Love
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Polly,

I am sorry for the way your are feeling right now, I wish I knew the right thing to say.
I don't think you would have to tell anyone about using a DE unless you wanted to it is no ones business but yours and DH's. If you are both ok with it then thats all that matters.
why does it feel selfish and decietful? wanting a child isn't selfish at all and for what its worth you will make a fantastic mum which I am sure DS will confirm.
I have never been in the position of considering a DE and I have no idea how I would feel about it, the only advice I can offer is to talk it over wth DH you to are the only ones that matter in this decision if you know what I mean? come on here whenever you need to and we will try to help if we can?
can always have a chat with DH if you think it would help? I know he likes our chats  
No seriously I would like to be of any support that I can.

I hope my rambelings have made some sense and I haven't spoken out of turn

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Sorry, think there's a problem with my home laptop so pictures may take a while longer! 

Polly - I agree with Donna and that nobody needs to know if you choose to use a DE. It's very personal and private and bears no relevence in my eye. You will be that little persons Mummy -end of. Nor are you being selfish, so please stop thinking that. How is wanting to offer a warm loving home to a child a selfish thing? I know it's not all as simple as that Polly. DE brings many thoughts and questions and we're here to bash them all out with you  

Deedee - I finish work on Friday 21st - 2 weeks to go and the Brucie Bonus of the Easter holiday in between! It's very scary actually. I really feel like I'm jumping off the running machine and in to the unknown!

Tickets were fairly easy to get hold of. Celine would need pre booking, but I think you'd be alright with pretty much everything else. It was Superbowl weekend when we were there and Vegas had something ridiculous like 300,000 people fly in that weekend - we still got tickets!


Donna - I was really grateful to have an early scan too. Seeing is definitely believing! 

Emma/ Claire - Morning!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I just wrote a long post and then it vanished.

Polly - DE is neither selfish nor deceitful, so try not to let those ideas figure in your decision about what to do next. Have you tried listing the pros and cons? Sometimes writing things down helps clarify one's thoughts. You could bash it all out here if it would help.
No one (apart from us ) need know about DE unless you chose to tell them.
My feeling is that once the child was a reality, rather than an abstract idea, you would rarely give a thought to the manner of conception, and insofar as you did you would be delighted that it had been possible.
You and dh would make wonderful parents. 

Annie - did you solve the bathroom problem with the builder?

Claire, Deedee, Donna  

I slept really badly last night. I was worrying about everything to do with babies and moving house, and it all seemed such a big deal at 3 in the morning. Nothing seems half as bad in the clear light of day though. 

Bye for now,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Polly, I agree with the others, DE is definitely neither selfish or deceitful, in fact it is the reverse, it is bringing a baby into a loving family environment, you would make a brilliant mum.  I also agree that it's noone's business but yours so I wouldn't feel you needed to tell anyone how your baby was conceived.    There are lots of thoughts you must be having, I'm happy to listen to them whenever you need.

You're quite right, bf can't unengage me, I might put that to him tonight!  I was tempting fate and looking online at engagement rings yesterday.  I think it would be nice to get engaged in Sicily and I keep dropping lead weight hints about how as it's quite expensive we should make it a 'special' holiday but I think I might need to be more direct!  

Morning Donna, Annie, Emma, Deedee - sorry no personals, snowed under at work.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I am with you on the 3am irrational thoughts! So silly isn't it because in the morning everything is far less of a deal. 
You've got nothing to worry about with Master Daffodil. He's going to be perfect and so are you  

Turns out there isn't an issue with the bathroom. I can still have everything as planned. The builder was at my place when I got home last night and he spent nearly an hour chatting things over with me. 

oooh - got to go quickly. I'll be back to explain further


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm back! 

I was about to say that my main concern now is the architect. Seems his small boo boo on one thing is having a bit of a domino effect on the rest of the house. It doesn't cause any problems with the extension itself, the builder knows how to get around it - but obviously that costs money! On both occassions I have spoken to the architect he has said he is footing the bill, but now I'm concerned that he doesn't know quite how much that is going to be. I've sent him an e-mail this morning asking for written confirmation that the builder is to invoice him for the remedial work. 

So the extension saga continues. It's looking really good though. Scaffolding is going up today, I can see the shape of my new kitchen window, conservatory walls are almost fully done and I'm really pleased so far. Looks like I'll be moving out over Easter weekend.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - You've done the right thing with the architect. I guess you'll feel happier once you have a reply from him. Sounds like it is all moving very quickly - how exciting. 

I'm not really worried (although obviously it has crossed my mind) about anything being wrong with Master Daffodil, as such. My main concerns are:
1. that I'm going to have to have C-section (if he stays the wrong way up and/or because my pelvis is apparently small). It might hurt, things can go wrong (I should never have watched that TV series Bodies), I'll have to stay in hospital for ages, and it takes weeks to recover. Mind you, the control freak in me likes the idea of being given a date and time for the grand event.
2. if it is an elective c-section it will be done early i.e. on or before the date we are due to move house, which will be chaos and too much to cope with.
3. that if I have a normal birth how on earth does something that size fit out of such a small hole (which incidentally seems smaller than ever at the moment).
4. how will I cope with the sleep deprivation afterwards. I get *very* grumpy without sleep.
5. what if I am a terrible mother and the child hates me.
There are plenty of minor concerns too.

Claire - great idea about getting engaged in Sicily. Men aren't always so good at picking up on hints though. You'll probably have to come close to telling him outright what is expected.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - sorry, forgot to say what a great idea it would be to get engaged in Sicily. Keep going with those lead weighted hints, they do catch on eventually!

Emma - no wonder you were awake! That's a whole barrel of concerns there. O.K - 

1) - A C-Section will not hurt. You'll be given a spinal block and won't feel a thing. Even afterwards the pain will be no different than the pain after delivering vaginally. Dr's perform sections all day and every day, they know what they're doing and you'd be fine. 
You shouldn't have to stay in hospital more than 3-5 days and that'd give you a good chance to catch up on some zzzz's and take advantage of the mini know how sessions that Madwives give you on feeding, bathing and changing.
It doesn't take weeks to recover. You'll feel yourself a week or 2 in - you just have to take it a bit easier and be careful of lifting and no driving! Those first few weeks you'll be finding your bearings anyway so makes no odds.  Friends of mine felt right as reign straight after - honestly x

2) - Elective sections are not necessarily peformed before your due date. They'll take it close to the day if not actually on your due date. Plus you should be able to choose a date yourself within a certain period and can time it to coincide with your house move as you wish.

3) - Trust me - you will stretch far enough to let Junior out. Have you seen a picture of fully dilated bits? Waaaay bigger than what you've got right now.

4) - OK, I can't speak from experience here yet but I have many trusted sources that tell me - yes, you'll be tired but you magically find this energy to keep going.  As hard as it will be you must try and take naps when Junior does and get DH to take over during those daily snoozes they have so you can catch some rest.
Even a 30 minute power nap on the sofa!

5) - Purrrrleaase - the last thing you are going to be is a terrible Mother and Master Daffodil will not hate you. Well, not until he's at least 13 anyway and then all kids hate their parents  

Anymore?.... I'm quite enjoying this! 

It really is all going to be alright Emma. You're going to be great at it. Yes, there will be times when you're not sure, but hop online and we can all figure it out between us.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - thanks for that.  As always you are the voice of reason. I am such a natural worrier, and things always seem worse when I haven't had enough sleep.
I think the idea of all these things is really scary, but I'll probably muddle through somehow as and when  the time comes. 
MIL told me it took 6 weeks to get over a c-section, but her midwifery knowledge is probably a little out of date. She put the fear of god into me a few days ago talking about it all. 

Well, my pushchair has arrived. I haven't unpacked it yet. I decided to wait for dh to come home from work.

I've been sleeping all afternoon. I lay down on the bed to read, and didn't get far before ZZZs took over. I really must go and prepare dinner now though.

Annie - are you a Grand Designs fan; it is back on TV tonight. You might get further inspiration for your extension. 

Hope everyone had a good day. 
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Any time Emma  

Well, even if I were a fan of Grand Designs, I won't be watching it this evening. My digital t.v isn't working   It's 'orrible  

So that's no phone now, no e-mail (for some reason?) and no bloody television! It's like Victorian times in this house. We're both sat here reading and listening to music - on DH's mobile phone because we packed away the stereo. I can't live without T.V until I move out. I'll go stir bloody crazy! 

At least I can still get on line and stay in touch with you girls at the moment. If that goes then I will definitely loose the plot! 

Daily Update - I now have scaffolding on my house. Bottom to top and front to back . Now it really does look like a building site! It's so funny watching peoples faces as they drive past  

Right then - can't decide wether to go have a bubble bath or give in and go to bed with a good book. Tell you what, moving in with the Out Laws even seems appealing tonight! 

Night all x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi girls,

this is just a quickie to say cheerio. Tomorrow will be a mad rush of packing and last minute bits and pieces asw e fly early Friday morning.

Polly- I totally agree with the others that DE is so not selfish or deceitful- totally the opposite. I also think that it is nobody's business but yours. This must be a difficult time and you must have a 101 questions running through your mind. This is the best place to get everything out and get honest support and advice so keep posting!!!! 

I'll try to keep in touch while I am stateside and not too busy eating for Ireland!

bye for now, I'll be thinking about you all,

luv dd xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Deedee - have a wonderful holiday, you lucky person. 

Annie - your account of having a Victorian evening did make me  . Can't you even get normal (non-digital) TV? You and dh will have to play cards and sing songs to one another. Perhaps, as in Jane Austen books, you could take turns around the room for a bit of excitement. 

I had a much better night's sleep last night, and am fighting fit once again. I'm off to get my hair cut this morning. If they can make it look even half way decent I'll be pleased. I reckon I won't be able to have it cut again until late June. 

Have a good morning everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Didn't get another chance to log on yesterday .

Deedee, I'm probably too late but have a wonderful holiday you lucky thing!

Annie, no TV is my worst nightmare, what would I do ?! Can you at least get channels 1 - 4? The house building work sounds so exciting though I bet it's well worth the upheaval! I'm still struggling to get the blessed kitchen in house number 2 sorted! 

Emma, glad Annie's ever-sensible advice has reassured you. I also have wondered how the baby fits out of a hole that size but I have been reassured by several mums that it fits just fine. 

Morning Polly. 

We *still * haven't been around any villages to shortlist but we're going this Saturday with a list of criteria! And my hints re Sicily are still falling on deaf ears................. 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I survived my evening of Victorian times. Luckily a friend phoned me for a good natter so that passed a good 30 minutes. Then I headed up to our bedroom to watch t.v on our portable. It was like DH & I had time warped back to the days when we first got together and used to sit on the bed and watch T.V in his room - except even back then we had more than 4 channels!

Emma - Enjoy your time at the hairdressers. I find a good haircut really theraputic. I'm really lucky in that one of my good friends is a hairdresser so I know I can have her on call up to the last minute for a cut and colour! Even have her up the hospital for a quick blow dry before any visitors see me  

Claire - MFI look like they've got a good sale starting on their kitchens. Might be worth checking out for house No2 if you have one nearby.
Keep going with the engagement hints, it'll start sinking in soon enough! Maybe friends could also get in on the act and make comments in front of him like -  "hopefully you'll come home with some good news from Sicily" or " maybe BF is going to propose"  
you never know. You may think it has fallen on deaf ears but secretly he has already got a plan up his sleeve!

Donna/Polly - Morning!

Deedee - Darn I missed you. Bon Voyage and have a fab holiday!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I look and feel a hundred times better for having had my hair cut. 

Annie - being in hospital with someone like you would be a most distressing experience (I mean that in the nicest possible way). You will look fabulous after the event, with your hair straightened and styled etc. I'll have my usual just got out of bed/dragged through a hedge backwards look, I'm sure.

Claire - you need a mutual friend of you and bf to tell him exactly what is expected of him when in Sicily.
If you do look around villages on Saturday you can probably take my warnings about road closures with a pinch of salt. They only seem to be closing bits of the roads for an hour here or there, and they are fully open in the evenings.

Lunchtime beckons,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon All.

Off to see the Madwife in a mo and highly expect my blood pressure to be through the roof! My builder just called me following a conversation with my architect. The architect has told him that he's not putting anything in writing to me until he knows how much it's going to cost to fix the problem.

Very worrying indeed    I can understand he doesn't want to do it just yet or he's effectively signing a blank cheque to the builder. Plus I know architects have insurance for these kind of mistakes! I just won't feel happy until it's all resolved and paid for. 

In the meantime I'm going to have to set aside some pennies to cover the costs just incase he refuses to pay or the project will grind to a complete halt. I'd then have the fabulous task of sueing him for the money.

I don't think it would come to this, but I guess I should be prepared for the absolute worst case scenario.

That's all I need! 

Emma - I knew you'd feel good for a session with a stylist. Are you flicking your hair around like the girls in the shampoo ads?!? 
I wondered where you were going at first with your last message   Trust me, I will look as rough as the next woman! You just won't see it! I'll only be issuing photos once my make-up is on! 


Well, best make a move to my lovely health surgery. Anti Bac wipes at the ready! 

See you all later xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

Annie, hope it goes well at the madwife.  You have my sympathy re the architect issue and I'm sure it will be ok, when will the builder be able to cost the problem?  Maybe you need a date for that to focus on.

Emma, how did you have your hair done?  Mine's becoming unruly now, only one week until my hairdresser can work wonders on me again thank goodness!  I'm considering having some more blond streaks put in but probably will wait until my next appointment for that.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - hope you got on OK with the midwife, and BP wasn't too high. What a nightmare with the builder v. architect situation. I can kind of see the architect's position, but poor you being caught in the middle. Does the builder have a problem giving a costing for this development?

Claire - my hair isn't very exciting. It was shoulder length and layered (it is curly), now it is slightly shorter and more curly (less weight of hair pulling the curls down). I've never had it coloured or highlighted, but will do the moment I start to go grey. 
Annie - I don't really have a flickable type of hair (I wish I did ).

Time for a cup of tea, a slice of cake, and last night's Desperate Housewives. Bliss.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all,

Emma I agree with everything Annie said you will be a great mum I am sure every expectant mum as the fears you do, but your be fine.

Annie what I nightmare your having with the extension, I am glad it is taking shape and your pleased with it. how was midwife?

Not much happening with me I am just very very tired and worrying where the money will come from to buy everything we need.

Hi claire and polly, sorry deedee I missed you  

off to slump on the sofa

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning Everyone

I shan't bore you with extension details today. In a nutshell though it's all continuing and problems are being bashed out.

I got on fine at the Madwife's yesterday, thanks guys x  All seems to be alright with little person and my blood pressure was the same as always   DH & I are attending our Parentcraft day at the hospital on Saturday. DH is looking forward to it.

Praise the Lord  - It's Friday! It's been a bit of a long week! 

Emma - How is everything with you? Did you get your buggy out for an inspection and a play yet? 

Claire - Morning! Bet you're gald it's Friday too!

Donna - Don't worry about the pennies, just enjoy every minute of this. Besides, I'll have loads of stuff no doubt that baby Ruddle will discard of fairly quickly. I'd be happy to send it all your way x
Do you think you will ask what sex the baby is?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - how did you get on with the madwife yesterday? Any luck with the builder/architect problem yet?

Donna - there is so much happening with your body at the moment that you are bound to feel tired. You are busy growing a mini-Donna (or Donald). I bet being on your feet all day at work is incredibly hard at the moment. 

Claire, Polly - hello.

I'm off to see the midwife this morning, then shopping. I'm going to get the final few odds and ends that I'll need for the baby and for hospital.

Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - just saw you post. Glad your BP was OK.
We're going to the hospital tomorrow too for a tour. I'm hoping it will be reassuring rather than put mem off the whole thing.

Donna - same here. I'd be delighted to send you baby stuff that Master Daffodil will have grown out of. I guess it all rests on whether you're having a   or a . I've gone for blue things in a big way.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I have to say my un scheduled tour of the delivery suite a few weeks ago really did relax me no end. I feel so much better for knowing where to go, what everything looks like and I was lucky to have the opportunity to have a decent chat with a Madwife who works in delivery. She really reassured me. 

I hope you feel the same way after your tour tomorrow. 

Maybe Donna will have one of each!?!? - then we can both send our gender specific items to her. I have to confess I have gone a bit OTT on the pink - even down to the dummies  

Have fun shopping for those last minute baby bits. I'm all done now, just need to put the camera in. I even found some anti bacterial wipes in ASDA yesterday that claim to kill the MRSA bug. I shall be giving that delivery room a good going over whilst contracting!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Annie, yes I am *VERY* glad it's Friday.  It's quite a quiet weekend too which I'm looking forward to. I'm round a friends house tonight for some wine and a chat, then tomorrow bf and I are driving around villages to shortlist and having a cosy night in together, then Sunday I'm doing nothing at all and I can't wait! 

How exciting for you both finalising your bags for the big days!

Emma, I bet you hate people saying you are lucky for having curly hair but I do envy you! I only have an annoying kink on one side that I have to torture into being straight every day!

Morning Donna, Polly, hope you're both ok. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Annie - you are so organised. You really put me to shame. I do now have all the stuff that the baby will need, but I cannot find hideous button-down nightdresses (except in white - not ideal with blood and gore) in my size anywhere or nursing bras in my size. I will have to order them off them internet.

Ooh, you could be right about Donna. Twins would be *very* exciting indeed. I hadn't thought of that.

Claire - I would love to have straight hair. It looks so neat and tidy and is highly flickable. 

My visit to the midwife has panicked me a little. The baby is still in the breech position. He has a few more days of grace to turn himself round. I have to go back on Thursday and if he is still upside down then I'll be referred to the hospital where they will try to manually turn him round. I thought this involved being pushed and poked by a midwife or two, and might be a bit uncomfortable, but apparently it is done by a consultant in an operating theatre - very scary. If that doesn't work (and it only does in 25% of cases) they will do a c-section, but quite soon (at 37 or 38 weeks), so that there is no danger of a natural labour starting. There are a lot of ifs and buts there, but I guess it is better to be prepared for these eventualities. As the midwife said, there is no point worrying about it all (but I probably will anyway).

Better take the dogs for a walk before it starts raining.

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Don't panic! Everything will be fine and it's a very good thing that all your care providers are on the ball and aware of the situation. 
I have heard that manually turning a baby is a bit uncomfortable for Mum, but nothing to worry yourself about.
You could always consider alternative options if you would really rather have a vaginal delivery. My accupuncturist has managed to turn babies after 1 session on most cases! 

Otherwise, aren't you a little bit excited at the prospect of Master Daffodil coming early?!?! That you'll know exactly when it's all going to happen, pick the day, prepare everything. None of this waking up in the middle of the night and making a speedy dash to the hospital

I'd jump at the chance, Heck - I'm even a bit envious


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie, in a way it would be exciting if Master Daffodil came early. The control freak in me would be far happier with a definite date and time of arrival. If I could choose a date then I'd love the 1st of May because that's my birthday. 
What concerns me is that we won't have moved, but I guess we'd muddle through that situation, and family would help out (I'm not convinced just how helpful they'd be in practice ). The house we're in is tiny, and the cot wouldn't fit in our bedroom, which isn't ideal. He would have to go in the spare room (currently filled with baby clutter anyway) which is only a metre or two away. Mind you, the sound of a screaming baby should encourage the people we're buying from to hurry up and move out.  
More seriously, I worry about a c-section going wrong and me dying (worst case scenario) or having to have a hysterectomy, or some other complication over which I have no control. I've definitely watched too many medical dramas on TV. 
It isn't that I want the experience of a natural delivery as such (I am really scared about the pain that will involve), but at least the recovery time is quicker. I've been viewing birth like having a tooth removed, or some other medical procedure, which is unpleasant but necessary. I don't like hospitals and want to stay in one for as few hours as possible.

Anyway, perhaps he'll do some acrobatics in the next day or two, and that will be the end of that.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hopefully he will Emma. Maybe you could try doing a headstand 

Well, I'm home alone tonight now. DH is going out with a friend. This wouldn't usually bother me in the slightest. I'd be glad of the peace. Except of course I am living in a shell of a house with my little t.v in my bedroom. I guess I could do a bit of cleaning, packing or mooch around have an early night. I am feeling really sleepy today. I hate being stuck in my bedroom though. I feel like a caged animal! 

Hope you all have a pleasant evening. Will check in tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - couldn't you move the TV downstairs (or get dh to do so)?

I never really mastered headstands, handstands, cartwheels, etc, but perhaps this is the time to try.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello all,

I will talk to myelf to stop us falling off the 1st page. 

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend and enjoying the sunshine.

I went on a tour of the hospital this morning. Vaguely useful in that I now know where to go and which buzzers to press to get in the place, as and when that proves necessary.
After that we went shopping and checked out some local allotments. Dh is keen for us to have one again, but I've made it clear that he'll have to do the lion's share of the work for the next few months. The council have offered him one that is miles away, but I'm trying to persuade him to wait for one down the road. Apart from anything all our gardening equipment is still in storage at the moment.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello all,

Just a quicky as off to bed, been at college today and we did maths prep all day! we have to do it as part of key skills, its was really hard going! I hate maths despite doing Alevel Maths - which I failed!
Hard from DH solicitor today about compensation for is accident, the insurance company still isn't excepting liability but have offered a figure for when it goes to court that he would get if he won and it is a nice amount  we have to write back to agree its a fair offer then when it gets to court all we will be fighting about is who wins and not the settlement figure. Hoping when we agree they will offer an out of court settlement so hopefully we will have all that sorted in a few months and I wont have to worry so much about baby things as I'll have a nice amount to gte me started  thank you so much for your kind offers -  I love you guys   wont you want to keep them though for number 2?  

under 2 weeks no till scan and I can't wait! beginning to think it may be twins 

Emma have you tried kneeling on all fours and gently rocking? I have heard this can move a baby. or putting something cold on your tummy to get him to turn round? heard this can work to. just a few ideas?
can't belive he could be born in 2 weeks!   your pregnancy and Annies has gone so fast probably not to you though

I'll catch up more tommorrow

Night

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Donna - great news about the compensation. It must be a relief to have it nearly sorted out. 

Annie - how did yesterday go? Was there role-playing?

Polly - hope you are OK. Are things going well in the studio?

Claire - I drove through Harlington yesterday, and there are some really nice bits (but you probably know it better than me). Hope you are having the relaxing weekend you planned.

I had a major panic yesterday and was convinced that I was going into labour, but it was just me being a drama queen.  I had been dozing in the afternoon and was awoken by painful spasms across my bump, that made me bend over and groan. This went on for an hour or two. I thought it might be Braxton Hicks, but my pg books said they were painless, and whatever I was feeling wasn't. This was followed by lots of kicking and wriggling. My guess, once I'd calmed down, was that Baby Daffodil was doing somersaults and trying to change position. By the time I went to bed the head had definitely moved, and he was lying across my stomach (not ideal, but a move in the right direction). However, I've woken up this morning and he is definitely back in the breech position. I can feel and see the head by my belly button.
There will be a lot more panicking and false alarms to come, I feel sure. 

I'm on my own today. Dh has gone to watch rugby at Twickenham (rather him than me). I'm going to do lots of cooking this morning, then crash out on the sofa in the afternoon with a film and the papers.

have a lovely day,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Well Parentcraft was a bit of a let down yesterday, for me anyway. It was a real whistle stop tour of things I pretty much knew anyway. It was beneficial for DH though. We then went and bought our Moses basket (last thing on the list) and then came home to watch the Grand National . My horses were down before the half way point! I had a couple hours resting in bed and dozing and then we headed out to the local to catch up with some friends.

Need to go food shopping in a mo and then I shall carry on with the packing. Can't wait to get out of here now. Lunch with my Mum & Nan later and then no doubt a few more hours back in bed this arvo. I have *never* been so tired in all my life! Even at the beginning when I was spending every night with my head in the loo I had more energy than I do now 

Donna - That's great news about the compensation offer. I hope it's all done and dusted really soon for you so it's all finished with and the pennies are there ready for you and baby.
Is it really less than 2 weeks until your scan?!? OMG - I absolutely cannot wait. I'm still a million miles over the moon for you! 
How have you been feeling?

Emma - Can't believe you're looking at allotments at the moment  I would say to definitely hold off for a little while longer, just to see how things go when Master arrives. It could be months before either of you has the time or inclination to go digging! 
Hope you're having a restful weekend too.

Polly/Claire/Deedee - Hope you're all having a pleasant weekend!

Well, I best get moving. Lots to be done and so little time. Only 2 more weeks left at work and both are 4 day weeks thanks to the Easter holidays - hallelujah! It seriously feels like I'm coming to the end of a marathon. The finishing line is in sight 

Speak to you all later x


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Emma and Annie I can't belive BDAY is in sight you must be so excited? what are you both going for, water birth, nautral or all the pain relief you can get? 

Claire and Polly I hope you are ok? I feel we may have scared you off with all the baby talk   sorry if I have been insensitive. I can PM the others if you would rather it not be in your face on here? just say I wont be in the slightest bit effended.

Deedee how are you?

It was really good news when the letter came from DH's solicitor yesterday he is going to ring them on monday to check we understand the letter and the figures before signing anything hopefuly he will be able to tell us what will happen next. I am hoping the insurance goes for an out of court settlement as I am assuming that will be quicker and mean it could all be done in a couple of months, if it goes to court not sure how long it will take.

I am feeling ok thanks, jeans are beginning to get uncomfortable but not sure if thats more psycholoigical than anything else. Was awake at about 3 am sure I was going to miscarry. I woke up and felt sick and had a headache plus I had pains/cramps in my tummy, I lay there sure I was going to bleed but must of fallen asleep and when I woke up this morning I felt fine just tired so hopefully that was the end of that and I was just being silly.

Off to the shops to stock up on fruit, I don't want to put on loads of weight but I can't stop eating so thinking lots of fruit would be good. I fancy some beetroot too, I haven't had that since I was at primary school not even sure I like it

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon!

Just been fed to the brim by my Grandmother   Bless her, she's so lovely and worries about us all constantly.  Just popped on quickly before I go off packing again.

Donna - I did look at the birthing pool when I was at the hospital, but it's not for me. Maybe it was the giant sieve that put me off    I'm trying to keep an open mind about it all,but deep down I know I'll be begging for an epidural.  
I am getting very excited now, but I think I'm also in a bit of denial that it's actually happening. The extension has been taking up so much of my time and focus that I tend to forget I'm due to give birth anytime between now and the end of next month. 
I think that once I've finished work and moved out of this building site I shall certainly be spending alot more time on thinking about what's to come  

To offer some reassurance to you, everyday until I was about 16 weeks I was sure I was going to miscarry. Every little twinge and muscle pull had me running for a knicker check. I found it the most terrifying time of my life. You know how cruel the body can be and it's almost an extra little bit vicious when you're first pregnant. There's alot of stretching going on down there which causes pains and twinges - sends your brain into a frenzy each time! 

Get that fruit in while you can, just incase that morning sickness kicks off in a few weeks time! 

Right, boxes are calling me. Speak to you tomorrow x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Donna - beetroot. yuk.   The pain/cramps are probably just growing pains as your uterus stretches. I seem to remember my GP saying that it can be constipation too, so keep eating lots of fruit and veg and drinking lots of water. 

I forgot to say earlier that the midwife suggested something similar to you about being on all fours. She said to try it for 15 minutes every 2 hours, but I haven't done it yet.  (In my defence, she said that was what they were supposed to recommend but she'd never known it to work, which put me off even trying).

No birthing pool for me either. I'd be too worried about drowning. If I don't have a c-section, I'm going to play it by ear, but I'd like it to be as quick and pain-free as possible. And there definitely won't be any 'relaxing' whale music or anything similar.

Annie - hope you managed to get some rest. Let dh do all the packing.


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I know I was worrying over nothing last night but everything seems bad at 3am anyway.
I feel fine today just weeing all the time like normal.
Both your birth plans sound very open minded. I quite like the idea of a birthing pool, well I did before I was pregnant now I am not so sure, we shall see.

Annie, morning sickness hopefully wont start for me so far so good so fingers crossed. I feel a little queesy sometimes but it soon passes. everytime it happens I think its the start of morning sickness.

Meat balls and pasta for dinner, oh and the beetroot was yummy had it with jacket potaotes for lunch.

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Beetroot   bleughhhhhhh!

Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Donna, beetroot, how disgusting!  

Emma / Polly we have more of a short list now but didn't get round everywhere.  We crossed Silsoe (even though we trialled a local pub and it's was great) and Pulloxhill off the list, probably Lilley also as it's in the wrong direction when we consider we're trying to decrease the distance to work (but saw lots of horses, Emma!).  Preferred places are Clophill (our no. 1), Greenfields (v small, wasn't on the map), Harlington, Barton (but I agree with you Emma, it is a bit 'identikit' in parts) and Maulden.  We went as far up as Wilstead and were writing down the number of an estate agents on a For Sale sign when the owner came out and invited us in for a look around.  It was a lovely house and ticked all but one box, but we timed the return journey and it's too far from our parents.  

Annie, hope the packing went well.  I'm sorry to hear you're still watching a small bedroom tv.  

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - sounds like your weekend was a great success. It is good to have a strategy in these matters. Now you just need to find the perfect house. Have you ben checking out the rightmove website; I got really addicted to it when we were house-hunting. You are probably right about Silsoe. Did you see in the papers a few days ago that there are plans to build a _huge_ aquarium there - a kind of water equivalent of the Eden project by the same people. Just imagine the traffic chaos. Mind you, I look forward to visiting it.

Annie - hope the packing went OK. How are you coping with your tiny TV?

Donna - have you been eating any more beetroot?

Polly - hope you are OK.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Well packing didn't take place in the end. Instead I participated further in my new hobby - sleeping! 2 whole hours of kippy snooze.. it was lovely! Then got up and went to the cinema with a friend!

DH is going to do the rest of the packing on Thursday. There's not that much left to do really. A few bits and bobs and the rest can't be done until the day we go. 

Well - this is the last Monday I have to work for a whole year    I am so ready to go now. I'm asleep at my desk by 10am!

Donna - I am right there with you on the beetroot. I love the stuff! It features heavily in many meals served by the Polish side of my family and I grew up on it. We have it cooked - my Mum grates it then fries it over in butter with a splash of lemon and pepper. It's looovely!

Emma - It absolutely sucks living in my house right now. I am slowly loosing the will to stay there. I am tempted to temporarily stay at my Grandads, except I popped in there yesterday and I couldn't figure out how to get his TV up and running either! 

Claire - Your house hunting sounds so much fun! You're getting to do alot of exploring! 

Polly - Good to see you popping in. Hope all is well with you x

Right - best push some paper around. Ciao for now


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

I tried to come on here earlier and it wasn't working. 

Annie - so, your last working Monday for a while has been and gone. What film did you see yesterday? Do you find you can sit comfortably in a cinema for that long? I hope you manage to sort the TV situation out - Monday is a great TV night.

Donna - what are you eating with your beetroot tonight?

No excitment with me today. I've spent it shopping, cleaning, running errands etc. I did plan a nice snooze this afternoon but kept being interrupted by phonecalls and people at the door so gave up on that.  

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Emma - My last Monday is complete. Maybe we should take a moment to mark the occassion........ right that's that then.

I saw "Firewall" yesterday. Harrison Ford and the lovely Paul Bettany. Very good film. Almost back to his Fugtive best, but not quite as good. It's agony sat in those cinema seats but I was so gripped by the story line that I battled through the pain. If I can I try and get a seat right at the back that has the stairs in front of it. Plenty of stretching room then!

Still no go with the Sky,but I'm managing well with my 4 channels tonight. Like you say Monday TV isn't all that bad!

Did a bit more packing this evening. Just quilts and bedrooms bits and pieces. Got a Spag Bol on the go now and it smells rather yummy and it's all for me!!!! Dh is at work tonight.

Shame your afternoon snooze didn't pan out. A taste of what a weekday is like for me! -    

I went to a "Relaxation Class" at the hospital this afternoon and it was really rather good.  It was run by the Physios that are linked to the maternity ward. They talked about breathing in labour and how you can use bean bags and birth balls to assist. How to take the pressure off your back, comfy sleeping positions, pelvic floors and all sorts of useful things. 

Well, wishing you a pleasant evening. 

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

The strangest thing happened to me this morning. I opened my bedroom curtains and found a local radio station van sitting outside the house. My initial thought was that perhaps I had become famous or inadvertently done something newsworthy overnight. Turns out that wasn't the case. Nosiness got the better of me and I went and talked to the radio people. Turns out they were doing a feature on our local roadworks, which really aren't very interesting at all. A poor young reporter has been standing out in the street, microphone in hand, ready to chat to people about things as they walk by, except no-one does walk by because it isn't on a route to anywhere. 

I had a bit of a panic (extreme understatement) last night about the timing of birth, c-sections etc. Dh is off to Poland tomorrow for a few days, which is fine. It is probably still too early for anything to happen. He came home from work yesterday with the news that he is no longer going to Zimbabwe - hoorah! - but he is going to South Africa instead, in approx 10 days time. That is just too close to the due date for comfort, to my mind. And if I do end up having an elective c-section it would be then. This is just too scary for words. I know he'll have email and phone contact there, but it is a 15 hours+ flight. I'm probably worrying about nothing, and will end up going 2 weeks overdue followed by a normal birth. 
My MIL p****d me off at the weekend too by telling me that I should demand a c-section because, as far as I can tell, it would fit in better with her schedule if the baby came early. She has some errands she would like dh to help with on and just after the due date (things she could easily do herself).

Anyway, enough about me.

Annie - I thought you were leaving the packing for dh later in the week.  Do you have to pack up absolutely everything in your house? Will you take much with you?
The relaxation class sounds fabulous.

Hope everyone else is OK,

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

I am feeling utterly sorry for myself today, so please excuse the self pity. I think I'm either getting a cold or annual hayfever is kicking in,I can't remember what sleep is, I am so uncomfortable no matter what I am doing or how I'm positioned and I can't even go home and relax because my house is no longer a home. It's a building site. 
I'm so sorry to sound so mega ungrateful   I'm just soooooo tired and hormonal.... and fat    

Emma - Pretty much everything has to go with us as there is only one room in the house that will not be affected and that's a bedroom. We'll cram our beds and larger furniture in there but that's it. We are replacing alot of things like sofas and white goods so everything that does have to go is in boxes. Most of them we have already moved out to my Mum's for storage. All that is left is things we use on a daily basis - toaster, kettle, clothes, toiletries, bedding etc. 

Your morning does sound rather interesting! You think you live in a quiet area where nothing exciting could possibly ever hapen and what do you know - local radio outside your bedroom window  

I can really understand your concerns about DH going to South Africa. Does he really have to go? Do his employers know you are due to give birth around that time?!?! I can't believe they are sending him if that's the case. Can this trip not be put off for a few more weeks? He can't not be there?!?!

Only one thing for MIL's if you ask me right now and that's a right good.....


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Emma, I'm with Annie, why does DH have to go to South Africa?  His bosses, particularly in light of what you said about their children, sound like right  s!

Annie, poor you!  Funnily enough I booked a docs appointment for my hayfever tablets just 5 minutes ago as I've been feeling a bit sniffy so maybe it's just that time now.  When you look back on all this from your fabulous house with your lovely baby girl bouncing on your knee you'll realise it was all worth it.  

I've had a mega annoying morning.  I decided to work from my parents house today so I could concentrate but their internet connection wasn't working so I spent the best part of an hour deleting and restoring locations and access.    It all seems to work now though, much to my amazement!

On the mega plus side, booked a city break for June to Barcelona yesterday, going with a friend, so that's something else to look forward to. 

Morning Donna and Polly.   

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

Claire - Barcelona in June _and _ Sicily in July. You lucky person. I am _very_ jealous.

Annie - you poor thing.  Proper sleep is a distant memory for me too. I get p****d off when I wake up because I know this should be my last few weeks of real sleep for several months/years. I was awake from 4ish this morning fretting and feeling sorry for myself (and also feeling very guilty because I know how lucky I am). Perhaps you'll feel a bit more relaxed, if not comfortable as such, when you move at the weekend? And in a few days time you'll have finished work so will be able to rest all the time (although I bet you don't). Pregnancy hormones are scary things though.

Dh's bosses think they are doing him a favour by letting him go to South Africa then rather than a week or so later (which the client preferred). Their view is that they pay him reasonably well, and because of that they own him and he is not entitled to a life. He isn't going to argue the point though as he has a salary review at the end of the month and doesn't want to jeopardise that. I'm sure all these things happen for a reason.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

It is a little decadent isn't it..................


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Afternoon! 

Feeling a smidge better now. Maybe because I just had lunch! I think I will feel so much better once I'm out of this place and out of my house. Thanks for the support this morning Ladies  


Claire - I did laugh at your post this morning - "la la la and oh by the way I'm off to Barcelona"  . So blase! How fabulous though. Girlie weekend away in a beautiful city. Oh how I envy! 

Emma - I shall keep everything crossed that DH makes it to the birth of Master Daffodil. Hopefully the timing will work out for you both. It'd be awful if he missed it. Have you got a back up birthing partner in mind just in case? MIL perhaps


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Just had a rather yummy tomato, colslaw and frankfurter baggette. it was yummy! I haven't eaten anymore beetroot and probably wont, I keep fancying things but ince I have eaten them I don't eat them anymore. I had to have fish fingers last night  
The only thing I am craving and I don't know if i would call it a craving is pastys, yum yum yum

I could come on here yesterday as I felt so terrible thought it was start of moringing sickness but feel ok today so think I was just tired. I felt really light headed and wobbley all day and a little queesy but i didn't sleep well on saturday or sunday night so think it was all catching up with me. went to bed at 9pm last night as usually and feel better today. still tired though. Can't wait till friday so I can have a nice lay in 

Polly nice to see your still around I was getting concered about you. How are you and DH?

Deedee How are you?

Emma I hoe it all works out for you and DH it would be terrible if he misses it, I can't believe they are making him go this near to the birth.

Annie glad you are feeling better.

Off to eat strawberries now and finish my childrens reports as they have to go out on thursday.

Donna xx

Ps just tried to get an appoinment with my GP and I couldn't   I still haven't told gp I am pregnant


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

I've just come back from walking my dogs in the pouring rain.  

Donna - I had a pasty for lunch too.  I hope you're feleing a bit better and manage to get some time to yourself this afternoon. Have you told anyone at work your news yet? Has your boss asked how the tx went?
Don't worry too much about the GP. I know I went the day after I found out, but there was really nothing that they needed to do at that stage. So long as you go in time for them to sort out a 12 week booking-in appointment at the hospital you'll be fine.

Annie - glad you're feeling a little bit better. You need an evening of pampering and relaxation, and no packing.
No, I don't have a back-up birthing partner. I couldn't bear the thought of anyone else seeing me in that state. And I certainly don't want MIL, who would tell the midwives what they were doing wrong, nor my mother in a million years. 

Time for a cup of tea and a snooze,
Emma,


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Emma - you can't do it alone. I'll drive down myself if I have to! 

Donna - Emma's right, no need to worry about rushing in to see your Dr just yet. I didn't go until I was nearly 9 weeks and he just sent a note to the practice Madwife to get in touch with me. Rather dissapointing really! 

Right, just going to do one more small job and hopefully make it home in time for Deal or No Deal - I am still sooo addicated to it!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Well haven't eaten any strawberries as yet and I ahev only managed to complete 2 reports! only have 3 more to do though and should manage those tonight.

Emma, Annie is right you can't do it alone I think you should have a back up incase DH can't make it. Maybe the whole vap team?  

Off for a relaxing bubble bath then back to the repoets before cooking dinner.

Donna xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I had a lovely nap this afternoon.  I've still not seen Deal or No Deal (it clashes with sleeping time), but am addicted to Escape to the Country; I just love looking round other peoples' houses.

Annie, Donna - It is very sweet of you both to offer to come and help out with the birth.  I know dh will do everything he can to be there, especially if it is planned. The worry is just if things happen early or as an emergency c-section. I'm already taking fish oil, which is supposed to reduce the chance of premature labour. I'll have to make sure I don't do any of the things that bring labour on (eating pineapple, drinking raspberry leaf tea, sex etc) too. People I've talked to about these things say that the births when their husband didn't attend were far easier than those where they hung around 'helping', so it may not be a bad thing. 

Better go and do some cooking - cauliflower cheese.


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,54344.new.html#new


----------

